# What is Religion?



## ravneet_sb

What is religion

Belief followance and inheritance 

When we say religion is through inheritence giving more and more emphasis to biological birth and increasing numbers as way to propagate religion as part of there belief system.

Do SIKHs also believe inheritence the same way as other beliefs.

Was this initiation of SIKHISM or we have merged in stream. 

What inheritence is meant.

Please share thought.


----------



## gjsingh

Do many sikhs believe that they are such by birth? Yes, it must be admitted.
Does the Guru?


----------



## ravneet_sb

TRUTH disappeared from life. Education was not important. Rituals shown dominance. Hard was TRUTH bearance on MIND. 

To shed was routine of MIND not awareness


----------



## Sikhilove1

ravneet_sb said:


> TRUTH disappeared from life. Education was not important. Rituals shown dominance. Hard was TRUTH bearance on MIND.
> 
> To shed was routine of MIND not awareness


I don’t understand this


----------



## Sikhilove1

ravneet_sb said:


> What is religion
> 
> Belief followance and inheritance
> 
> When we say religion is through inheritence giving more and more emphasis to biological birth and increasing numbers as way to propagate religion as part of there belief system.
> 
> Do SIKHs also believe inheritence the same way as other beliefs.
> 
> Was this initiation of SIKHISM or we have merged in stream.
> 
> What inheritence is meant.
> 
> Please share thought.




There IS no religion

Guru Nanak taught that there is No Hindu, No Muslim.. Only One. 

Therefore, there is no religion, Only One/ God/ Truth


----------



## ravneet_sb

Sat Sri Akaal

But there is Hinduism Muslim Christianity and Sikhism. all ways.

That is what is there and where is  what it should be.

Why can't what it should be.

Serve for what it should be. 

That's Devotion.

Waheguru Ji Ka Khalsa
Waheguru Ji Ki Fateh


----------



## ravneet_sb

Sikhilove1 said:


> I don’t understand this


There is deletion of thought what was required as admittance and deletion from MIND. Inheritence is religion is through spritual Education and Practice.


Not by BIRTH way we think it is inherited.

Seekers Philosphy.


----------



## Sikhilove1

ravneet_sb said:


> Sat Sri Akaal
> 
> But there is Hinduism Muslim Christianity and Sikhism. all ways.
> 
> That is what is there and where is  what it should be.
> 
> Why can't what it should be.
> 
> Serve for what it should be.
> 
> That's Devotion.
> 
> Waheguru Ji Ka Khalsa
> Waheguru Ji Ki Fateh




No.. there’s only Truth. Taught by many teachers throughout the ages, but there’s only One.


----------



## Sikhilove1

ravneet_sb said:


> There is deletion of thought what was required as admittance and deletion from MIND. Inheritence is religion is through spritual Education and Practice.
> 
> 
> Not by BIRTH way we think it is inherited.
> 
> Seekers Philosphy.



Sorry I still don’t follow, can you put that in simple English?


----------



## ravneet_sb

Sat Sri Akaal

Sikh inheritence is education and followance of Gurusbani. 
Any race caste creed language origin connected with philosphy is seeker and can become Gursikh and Khalsa.

But once we dont follow education and practice even though by taking birth in sikh family the spirit is lacking or missing.

Waheguru Ji Ka Khalsa
Waheguru Ji I Fateh


----------



## ravneet_sb

Sat Sri Akaal,

If one can not eat half cooked food, how a discourse can be through half awared person. Where is check on ethics of professing. If the discipline of professing is not there, what disciple have.

Reheat Maryada for professing and leadership if it is there and implemented.  Leader will be a Learned  irrespective of voter.

For religious leadership we have made Maryada for voters but not for leaders.


Waheguru Ji Ka Khalsa
Waheguru Ji Ki Fateh


----------



## Sikhilove1

ravneet_sb said:


> Sat Sri Akaal,
> 
> If one can not eat half cooked food, how a discourse can be through half awared person. Where is check on ethics of professing. If the discipline of professing is not there, what disciple have.
> 
> Reheat Maryada for professing and leadership if it is there and implemented.  Leader will be a Learned  irrespective of voter.
> 
> For religious leadership we have made Maryada for voters but not for leaders.
> 
> 
> Waheguru Ji Ka Khalsa
> Waheguru Ji Ki Fateh



Again, brother. Your English is very bad. You need to write your posts in Simple English so people can understand. Don’t use big words until you have become good at writing in simple English 

For example, say something like:

Today I woke up and ate breakfast... 

Instead of writing : today I awoke and feasted on the delicacies that my breakfast comprised of. 

You understand? Write small words, not big words so people can understand you.


----------



## ravneet_sb

Sat Sri Akaal,

SISTER, 

If I write.like I can not use "I" while writting Gurus Bani. Else focus comes to me, as I am getting half cooked food in the morning and with spoiled mood on breakfast, written something. Though my wife serves it well cooked. 

Half cooked food is used as a metaphor, for incomplete knowledge, before one starts as preaching.

It's simple or complex but by default.

Waheguru Ji Ka khalsa
Waheguru Ji Ki Fateh


----------



## davinderdhanjal

Sikhilove1 said:


> There IS no religion
> 
> Guru Nanak taught that there is No Hindu, No Muslim.. Only One.
> 
> Therefore, there is no religion, Only One/ God/ Truth


Absolutely agree.  Guru Nanak worked hard to deliver this message but we look for the lowest common denominator - in this case pretentious display showing that we believe in Guru's teachings. This stems from idol worship as it means we do not have to awaken our inner self - that needs work.
    We pray, in fact we involve others to do it for us, we pay them, this is contracting out our gift which as Guru says is within us.
    If by praying we expect further favours from the Lord - we have lost the plot.
    When we are born we get, without asking, brain, hands, feet and all that we have to be thankful for and every day we get up is new journey if only we realise.


----------



## Sikhilove1

davinderdhanjal said:


> Absolutely agree.  Guru Nanak worked hard to deliver this message but we look for the lowest common denominator - in this case pretentious display showing that we believe in Guru's teachings. This stems from idol worship as it means we do not have to awaken our inner self - that needs work.
> We pray, in fact we involve others to do it for us, we pay them, this is contracting out our gift which as Guru says is within us.
> If by praying we expect further favours from the Lord - we have lost the plot.
> When we are born we get, without asking, brain, hands, feet and all that we have to be thankful for and every day we get up is new journey if only we realise.




True. Gratitude and contentment is rare for sure. 

Yeh, a lot of people focus on the external show which is sad..but society is like that,  fake smiles, focusing only on within whilst neglecting inner work. 

I’m by no means perfect and guilty of this too.


----------



## Sikhilove1

ravneet_sb said:


> Sat Sri Akaal,
> 
> SISTER,
> 
> If I write.like I can not use "I" while writting Gurus Bani. Else focus comes to me, as I am getting half cooked food in the morning and with spoiled mood on breakfast, written something. Though my wife serves it well cooked.
> 
> Half cooked food is used as a metaphor, for incomplete knowledge, before one starts as preaching.
> 
> It's simple or complex but by default.
> 
> Waheguru Ji Ka khalsa
> Waheguru Ji Ki Fateh


Lol, Brother

All I am saying is try and use simple English 

That way people can understand you instead of using big words used in the wrong context with grammatical errors. It’s not a personal attack, I have taught English before so I’m just offering you an alternative. People do not understand your posts.


----------



## josephineestrela

I understand it this way. Religion is a belief in some higher power, something that is physically inaccessible to people, but in theory is mentally accessible. Gods, spirits, and so on. We were taught at the university https://iunajaf.edu.iq/en/ that according to religious people, every person can talk to God, for example. To do this, it is enough to believe in him, be honest with him, and want to talk to him. I'm not a believer myself, but I'm not an atheist either. I rather go for a neutral opinion, agnostic, because I believe that after all, religion has its own meaning, but not for everyone. Religion can guide a person if he is lost in life, but it also gives many restrictions that are not entirely rational, in my opinion.


----------



## Hersh3

Sikhilove1 said:


> There IS no religion
> 
> Guru Nanak taught that there is No Hindu, No Muslim.. Only One.
> 
> Therefore, there is no religion, Only One/ God/ Truth


As a Hindu, I will completely agree


----------



## kanwar238

Generally, described religions are man-made religions that are rituals only. Nature has created humans and a human being is to understand humanity which is a religion of human beings.


----------



## josephineestrela

There is no need to connect the story of Jesus with God.


----------



## Hersh3

Not clear what you’re trying to say, @


josephineestrela said:


> There is no need to connect the story of Jesus with God.


Not sure what your drift is. To some Jesus and God are one. Some relate Allah, others Shiva to God. Are we going to start denying other people their beliefs? How, then, do we support our own faith?


----------



## josephineestrela

For me, religion is what we all live for. It gives me the strength to succeed in art, work, and personal life. Without it, I can't understand how a person can live. That's how you can live without faith in God. After all, he always helps you, especially when you pray to him and ask him to give you the strength to do some great things. I visit churches in portland every week, and I meet many bright and kind people who always fill my body with energy for the whole week. It is this energy that allows me to achieve everything I want. So I hope I have answered u question.


----------

